# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Debati mbi diten e clirimit, 28 apo 29 nentorin

## Brari

nga trepca net

-----------------------


29 apo 28? Pse jo 17?




---------------------------------------------------

 30 nëntor 2003 / TN 

Nga Genc POLLO* 

Në  romanin e tij Rreth botës per 80 ditë francezi Zhyl Vern paraqet në menyrë interesante kontrastin midis natyrës flegamtike e të përmbajtur të anglezëve dhe asaj sanguine-eruptive  të stërnipërve të tyre të lindur e rritur në Botën e Re. Kujtdo që e ka lexuar këtë roman aq popullor në kohën e adoleshencës time do ti ketë mbetur në kujtesë habia deri ne mospëlqim  që Fileas Fogu, gjatë  turit të tij të famshëm rreth globit,  vrojtoi në një qytet të bregut perëndimor të Amerikës: dy turma të mëdha fansash politikë që marshonin nëpër qytet duke brohoritur të egërsuar e duke tundur pankarta e diku edhe këpucë të zbathura nga këmbët dhe që falë përpjekjeve të mundimshme të policisë nuk binin në kacafytje. 

Ishte prezantimi me nje garë për guvernatorin e shtetit; një fushatë që ishte shumë larg shijes së vizitorit londinez dhe shumë e ndryshme nga  tradita e debatit te sjellshëm të vendit të tij Komentet e Fogut për të janë nga më të kripurat e gjithë romanit.  

Do të isha shume kurioz të dija, madje do të jepja shumë të mesoja  se cdo të shkruante romancieri freng, cilin Fileas  Fog  do të dergonte ai fiktivisht  si vizitor në Dheun e Shqipeve sikur të ishte njohur me disputin rreth datës se clirimit të Shqipërisë nga Nazifashizmi.  Që një disputë e tille, edhe ne sfondin e një gare për një ofiq te pushtetshëm si ai i  guvernatorit të një shteti te SHBA, përbën nje asortiment të përsëritur nga panairi i kotësive së politikës shqiptare për këtë do të binte dakord cdo lexues i arsyeshëm me ose pa parti. 

Por në këtë shkrim nuk do të doja të mjaftohesha me një konstatim të përsëritur  për produktet e panairit në fjalë dhe as të thellohesha  në arsyet pse politika jonë rrallëherë  del nga rrethi vicioz i debatit të rremë.  Një ese rreth Ditës së Clirimit dhe festimit dinjitoz të saj do të ishte më e vlefshme. 

Së pari  që ta nisim nga të mirat:  duhet të them se për fat të mirë të tëra autoritet e larta shtetërore e të gjitha forcat politike parlamentare ( përfshi edhe ato që me apo pa të drejtë jane akuzuar per kolaboracionizëm )  si dhe shoqatat e ndryshme të veteranëve dhe të ish të përndjekurve politikë shprehin vlerësim të lartë për rezistencën antifashiste e nderim per dëshmorët e kësaj lufte.  

Debati historiografik me jehonë politike për rolin e Konferencës së Pezës, prapaskenat e asaj të Mukjes, shkallën e kolaboracionizmit të disave apo natyrën dhe motivet e kuislingëve shqiptarë nuk e cënojnë këtë konsensus të vyer. Por përse është debati? Lidhur me përcaktimin e datës kur ushtari i fundit i Wehrmachtit gjerman është larguar nga Shqipëria,  datë e cila u dashka të jetë edhe Dita e Clirimit. Regjimi i Enver Hoxhës e kishte përcaktuar këtë datë pa shumë diskutime  më 29 nentor 1944. 

Cdo vit këtë ditë për 45 vjet u kremtua festa zyrtare më e rendesishme e Shtetit; festë e cila qëllimshëm linte në rang të dytë Ditën e Ngritjes së Flamurit dhe Shpalljes së Pavarësisë që festohej më 28 nentor.  Jepej qartazi kështu simptoma e parë e mentalitetit komunisto-revolucionar se historia fillon me ne. 

Në vitin 1992 pushteti i   Partisë Demokratike në vijim të përpjekjeve të drejta e të nevojshme të cmontimit të simbolikës së rregjimit të vjetër përcaktonte si datë të Clirimit 28 nëntorin. Ketij vendimi parlamentar I parapriu një studim nga historianë të njohur  që afirmonin se ushtari I fundit gjeman kishte kaluar kufirin më 28 nëntor por Enver Hoxha për ti pelqyer Beogradit e kishte spostuar më 29 nëntor, datë e konferences se AVNOJ-it që u shpall ditë e themelimit të Jugosllavisë titiste dhe festë kryesore zyrtare e  saj. 

Partia Socialiste e kthyer me dufmë ne pushtet verën e vitit 1997, në perpjekjet e saj restauruese nuk guxoi të shkonte aq larg sa Enver Hoxha për ta shpallur Ditën e Clirimit si festë kryesore të shtetit por sidoqoftë  e spostoi përseri aty ku e kish përcaktuar Enveri, pra më 29 nentor. Edhe kësaj rradhe nuk munguan historianë të tjerë  qe rikonfirmonin saktësine e datës 29 nëntor. 

Qysh atëhere shqiptarët shohin në ekrane se si kjo datë festohet në ditë të ndryshme por të njëpasnjeshme duke dhënë modelin e një dasie te panevojshme pasi divergjencat politike normale ne pluralizëm  janë për ceshtje aktuale dhe shprehen ne parlament por gjithësesi ato nuk I cenojnë ceremonitë solemne. 

Por të kthehemi tek debati për datën 28 apo 29 nëntor. Autori i ketyre radhëvë i përket nga formimi zejes se historianëve, të atyre të gjalleve qe marin përsiper të shkruajne bëmat e të vdekurve. Si iI tillë me gjithë modestinë e duhur dhe respektin për kolegët më të moshuar e të profilizuar që janë shprehur për një nga këto data, dua të them se eshte ahistorike dhe joshkencore të përpiqesh te verifikosh në se te fundit fare ishin tre gjermanë në tricikël që u panë të martën në Koplik apo një  autoblindë me gjashtë syresh që  u vu re të mërkurën në Bajzë. 

Për më tepër që tërheqja e një ushtrie në disfatë nuk është kurrë e rregullt  si një paradë trupash ne bulevard për të cilën mund të thuhet me siguri e saktësi se fillon të djelën në orën 12.00.   Sa do dokumenta të sjellesh është e  veshtirë të determinosh  nje fakt të tille. Para dy vjetësh, valën e ketij debati qe kaplon vendin cdo vjeshtë të tretë, u publikua nje dokument i cili  shënonte 4 dhjetorin si ditë e tërheqjes finale të gjermanëve. 

Po sikur në të ardhmen të zbulohet se një skuadër postblloku e mbetur prapa korpusit të saj është larguar nga Kukësi drejt Prizrenit më 7 dhjetor. A do ta quanim këtë datë të vlefshme për festë kombëtare? Apo do të dëgjonim argumentimin se juridikisht në atë kohë kufiri i Shqipërisë nuk ndodhej në Morinë por diku në veri të Mitrovicës duke dhënë kështu një shembull të mirë se si akademikisht mund të mbytesh në një pikë ujë. 

Edhe vende si Bullgaria  e  Bashkimi Sovjetik, apo edhe Franca që ka një kufi lumor të qartë me Gjermaninë nuk i janë futur sprovës së gjetjes së datës së largimit të të fundmit ushtar pushtues, pasi e kanë patur të qartë se kjo është si të kërkosh gjilpërën në kashtë. Vendet aleate njohën si ditë të fitores së tyre 9 majin kur kapitulluan njësitë e fundit rezistuese të Wehrmacht-it. Ndërsa vendet që vuajtën pushtimin si ditë simbol kane përzgjedhur  atë të clirimit të kryeqytetit të tyre. Pse të mos jetë ky një shembull i mirë për t´u ndjekur edhe nga ne? 

Data 17 nëntor e clirimit të Tiranës është jo vetëm e pakontestuar nga askush, por ku e ku historikisht më e rëndësishme sesa clirimi i fshatit Hot  që praktikisht shënon 28 apo 29 nëntori. Askush ndër ata që me pasion mbron njërën apo tjetrën datë të fundnëntorit nuk do të mbetej i fyer apo lënduar nga një ditë e tillë dhe simbolika e saj. Dhe publikut do t´i bëhej një shërbim i mirë pasi do t´i  kursehej një pseudotemë dhe një ushtrim politik shterpë. 

Ndërsa objektit të përkujtimit  Luftës Nacionalclirimtare dhe të rënëve të saj  do t´i bëhej një nderim më i madh duke i dhënë ceremonisë së tyre një hije dinjitoze. Por sinqerisht nuk shoh sesi një propozim i tillë i inicuar nga një forcë politike do të mirëpritej nga tjetra. Druaj se jo vetëm që PD e PS do të kundërshtonin (pa argumenta) njëra tjetrën, por edhe sikur inisiativën ta merrte PDR, në opozitë me PS por e paangazhuar me PD, jam pothuajse i sigurt se paragjykimet politike do të mbysnin arsyen e shëndoshë. 

Besoj se  do të ishte roli   par exellence i Presidentit të Republikës si figurë mbi palët dhe titullar i  ceremonive solemne shtetërore, lancimi dhe konkludimi i suksesshëm i një inisiative të tillë. Veprimi i tij në një kohë e mënyrë që e gjykon të përshtatshme do të ishte një kontribut që atij i takon të japë. Duke vendosur kështu edhe një precedent tjetër pozitiv. 

---------------------- 

Botuar në gazetën Panorama, 30 nëntor 2003 
*Autori është kryetar i Partisë Demokrate të Re 
gpollo@sanx.net 

------------------------------------










Nard ndokes e nepermjet atij Genc pollos..

zotni Genc  

Ti ke te drejte por me e rendesishmja qe duhej te kishte bere PD me ty ne Krye e me Tritanin e Meksin e kompani..se ju ishit ne fakt ne krye e Sala si Selim Myrtja i kishit len celsat e Kashtes..do kishte qene qe ato resurse qofte te pakta qe i kishte Shteti ne Kohen tuaj ti kishit perdorur per rehabilitimin e familjeve te shkaterruara te atyre personaliteteve te luftes anti-fashiste te cilet i poshteroi 45 vjet Enver Ramizi.

Asnji kujdes nuk treguat si QEVERI DEMOKRATIKE..per veteranet e luftes por i late atje ne vend internimet enveriste ku u kish mbetur ndonji barrake e nuk i kthyet me dinjitet ne TIRANE ku e kishin vendin..

Sa mire per te blere vetura luksoze te reja ju dhe Leks Meksi i gjetet parate e Dollaret megjithse kishit nja 120 vetura te mirmbajtura te Bllokmeneve dhe te parkut te delegacioneve..

Sa mire i dhate Shanc Koc Kokdhimave e Cac Angjeleve e Marsel Skendove e Gaz Demave e Lefter Kokve e sorrolopit te tyre te behen Biznesmena e miliardera nen hundet tuaja e duke ju a ledhatuar juve mullaqet ... e per qindra pleq veterane e mijra e mijra te burgosur politike te majt a te djathte ju nuk gjetet asnji kacidhe per tju a lehtesuar vuajtjet..

Juve si PPSH u muarret me simbole e jo me ate qe eshte kryesore..tu jepnit Buke atyre te mjereve dhe SHPIJA..

KURT KOLEs i dhate 5 shtepi e ai ju a futi pastaj me zan Caushin e Drito Agollat  e sorollop..

----------


## LeNNoN

Pershendetje forumista !


28-29 nentori , dita e pavarsise se Shqiperise po afron dhe besoj se te gjith shqiptaret vecanerisht ata qe momentalisht jan emigrante do ta festojne ( e them kete sepse shqiptaret qe jan larg Shqiperise e ndjejn me shum mungesen e saj) .
Ne shqiptaret ketu ne Rumani e festuam sot me date 26 sepse ne dat 28-29 ishin votimet . U mblodhem te gjithe ne ambasaden Shqiptare dhe ja kaluam shum mir te gjithe. Na thoni si e keni menduar ta festoni kete feste dhe ejani te diskutojm se bashku rreth kesaj feste !


Ju Faleminderit !

&

Urime Shqiperise Dhe Shqiptareve Kudo Qe Jane !


LeNNoN !

----------


## ElMajico

edhe une bashkohem me kete urim meqe nuk paska shume postime vetem lexime...

mos keni turp hajde gezuar te gjitheve kudo qe jeni..........

me respekt Elmajico...

----------


## dardajan

Jam  dakort  me  PD-ne   dhe  nuk  kam  pare  te  pakten  ne  Itali  qe  nese  bie  festa  dite  e  diel  apo  e  shtune  do  bej  pushim  te  henen  kjo  eshte  injorance
e  pa  kufishme  dhe  kush  e  ka  bere  kete  ligj  ka  menduar  vetem  per  vete  qe  te  punoj  sa  me  pak.

dihet  qe  me  diten  e  clirimit  jane  bere  spekullime   le  te  bejne  nje  referendum  dhe  te  mos   luajne  me  si  macja  me  miun .

dardajan



dita e clirimit 
ndryshimi 

Një projektvendim i qeverisë pritet të shfuqizojë vendimin e socialistëve për festën kombëtare, 29 Nëntor


PD: Festa e Çlirimit më 28 Nëntor

Administrata, më pak pushime se në qeverisjen e mëparshme


Bledar Hoti 
Qeveria e Partisë Demokratike do të shfuqizojë edhe një herë datën 29 Nëntor, e shpallur nga socialistët si festa zyrtare për çlirimin e Shqipërisë. 

Burime zyrtare pranë qeverisë kanë bërë të ditur dje për gazetën Panorama se një vendim për ndryshimin e ditëve të pushimeve për festa të administratës shtetërore do të prekë edhe festën e çlirimit, 29 Nëntorin. Një projektligj i hartuar nga ana e zv.kryeministrit, Ilir Rusmajli, është bërë gati dhe pritet ti paraqitet së shpejti në mbledhjet më të afërta qeverisë. Partia Demokratike do të heqë datën 29 dhe do të shpallë 28 Nëntorin si një festë zyrtare, e cila, përveç shpalljes së pavarësisë do të njihet edhe si datë për çlirimin e Shqipërisë. Sa herë që do të ndërrohet pushteti në Shqipëri, në mes demokratëve dhe socialistëve do të ketë debate në lidhje me datën e çlirimit të vendit. Ndryshimin ligjor që do ta ndërmarrë tani PD-ja, do të paraqitet për votim edhe në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë. Një iniciativë e tillë pritet të shkaktojë padyshim debate mes pozitës dhe opozitës.

Ndryshimi
PD-ja në marrjen e pushtetit gjatë vitit 1992, për herë të parë ndërmori një iniciativë të tillë duke mos njohur 29 Nëntorin si festë të çlirimit kombëtar të Shqipërisë nga kushtetuesit nazi-fashist, por 28 Nëntorin e vitit 1944. Një ndryshim ligjor, demokratët, atëherë si shumicë parlamentare e qeverisëse, e lidhnin me faktin se ish-diktatori Hoxha e bëri ditën e çlirimit në të njëjtën datë kur u çlirua edhe ish-Jugosllavia. Për realizimin e këtij ndryshimi, në vitin 1993, me porosi të presidentit atëhershëm të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, u ngrit një komision i posaçëm historianësh, i cili vërtetoi se vendi është çliruar më datë 28 Nëntor. Por, pas largimit nga pushteti të demokratëve dhe ardhjes në pushtet të socialistëve, në vitin 1998 u realizua ndryshimi, duke e kthyer datën 29 Nëntor si ditën kur u çlirua Shqipëria. Për këtë ndryshim votoi Kuvendi i atëhershëm, që e cilësoi si një vendim të rëndësishëm dhe ndreqje të padrejtësisë së bërë nga ana e PD-së. Dita e festës së çlirimit të vendit ka shërbyer përherë si një mollë sherri mes PD-së dhe PS-së, madje kjo festë kombëtare është festuar veçmas nga këto parti politike. Berisha, edhe në kohën kur ishte në opozitë ka festuar vetëm 28 Nëntorin si festë të pavarësisë dhe të çlirimit të vendit. Të njëjtën gjë kanë bërë edhe ato bashki dhe komuna që janë drejtuar nga demokratët. Rasti më tipik është Shkodra, që njihet dhe si qyteti i fundit që u çlirua nga partizanët. Bashkia e Shkodrës, e drejtuar përherë nga PD-ja, ka festuar gjithmonë datën 28 nëntor si festë të çlirimit të vendit dhe të këtij qyteti. Një gjë e tillë, edhe kur pushtetin qendror e kishte PS-ja. 

Shkurtimi i pushimeve
Ndërkohë qeveria aktuale e PD-së ka ndërmend që të shkurtojë edhe ditët e pushimit. Në këtë nismë ligjore, e cila argumentohet nga ana e PD-së si qeverisje më të mirë parashikohet ulja e pushimeve nga ana e punonjësve të administratës së lartë. Në bazë të përllogaritjeve gjatë një viti, punonjësit e administratës marrin 120 ditë pushim. Nga 365 ditë të vitit, 1/3 e tyre është pushim i administratës. Në këtë projekt, nëse ditët e pushimit bien të shtunën ose të dielën, sipas kalendarit, atëherë nuk do të bëhet dita e hënë pushim nga ana e administratës, por do të jetë një ditë e zakonshme pune. Aktualisht, në bazë të ligjit, nëse dita e shpallur si festë i binte pushim zyrtar, e shtunë ose e diel, dita pasardhëse duhej të jetë pushim për administratën. Një ndërhyrje e tillë do të sillte shkurtimin e 10-20 ditëve pushim nga ana e punonjësve të administratës. Gjithashtu, nuk është vendosur akoma nëse do të ketë pushim për administratën më 14 Shkurt në festën e Shën Valentinit, si dhe për 7 dhe 8 Mars, përkatësisht festën e mësuesit dhe të nënës. Burime pranë kryeministrisë kanë theksuar se qeveria nuk do të prekë vetëm festat e katër besimeve fetare.



Socialistët: Do të reagojmë ashpër në Kuvend. Berisha njeh vetëm dështime

PS: Mos guxoni të ndryshoni Çlirimin
Ruçi: Do ta kundërshtojmë me gjithë forcën politike në Kuvend

Socialistët do të kundërshtojnë me forcë vendimin e qeverisë së djathtë për ndryshimin e datës së çlirimit, nga 29 Nëntor që është aktualisht, në 28 Nëntor. Ish-sekretari i përgjithshëm socialist, Gramoz Ruçi, ka deklaruar dje për Panorama se, nëse do të ketë një vendim zyrtar të PD-së për të ndryshuar datën e çlirimit, atëherë grupi parlamentar i PS-së do të bëjë të gjitha lëvizjet politike për ta kundërshtuar këtë vendim. Pa diskutim që grupi parlamentar i PS-së do ta kundërshtojnë këtë vendim me të gjithë forcën e vet politike, nëse kjo çështje do të bëhet pjesë e diskutimit në Parlament, tha dje Ruçi. Vendimin e pritshëm të qeverisë së PD-së për kthimin e datës së çlirimit më datë 28 Nëntor, Ruçi e ka vlerësuar si një fakt më shumë të shenjave të dështimit të kësaj qeverisjeje. Ruçi tha se nëse PD-ja do të zyrtarizojë një vendim të tillë, atëherë kjo do të sjellë në vëmendjen e shqiptarëve, sipas tij, filozofinë e dështuar të qeverisjes së PD-së së viteve 97. Në qoftë se qeverisja e PD-së do të bëjë edhe këtë gjë, pra të marrë vendim zyrtar që të ndryshojë datën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë, do të jetë një fakt më shumë për ta besuar të gjithë shqiptarët, që PDja dhe kreu i qeverisë së saj, Sali Berisha, nuk dinë asnjë mënyrë tjetër qeverisjeje, përveçse atë të dështimit. Nëse kjo do të ndodhë, do të rikthejë në vëmendje filozofinë e dështuar të qeverisjes së PD-së së viteve 1992-1997, tha dje Ruçi. Sapo erdhën në pushtet në vitin 1997 nëpërmjet një vendimi të veçantë, socialistët zyrtarizuan datën 29 Nëntor si ditën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë, e cila ishte kthyer nga qeverisja e deriatëhershme e PD-së në datën 28 Nëntor. Vendimi që pritet të zyrtarizohet nga qeveria e PD-së për të rikthyer datën 29, si datën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë, pritet të jetë një pretekst i ri për një betejë të ashpër politike midis këtyre dy partive në Parlament. l.p



Projekti per festat

Qeveria do të heqë datën 29 Nëntor si festë zyrtare, dita e çlirimit do të jetë 28 Nëntori 
Nuk do të preken festat e zyrtare të 4 besimeve fetare që njihen zyrtarisht në vend, mysliman, katolik, ortodoks dhe bektashinj. 
Nëse festa kombëtare bie ditë e diel, atëherë administrata nuk do të bëjë pushim në ditën pasardhëse, ditën e hënë. 
Pritet të rishikohen të gjitha festat e tjera të shpallura me vendim të Parlamentit. 

 © 2003 Gazeta Panorama

----------


## i_pakapshem

ca lesh 29 nentori, feste e krijuar nga komunistet.  Gjoja partizanet cliruan shqipren nga gjermanet pfff lol.  Gjermanet iken vet se po ju hynte rusi me amerikanin nga te dyja anet.

----------


## Prototype

lol pse na i prish endrrat re dreq  :perqeshje:  rrofshin partizanet qe rrishin ne mal nderkohe qe lufta behej ne qytet  :ngerdheshje: 

Une them 28 ...

----------


## s0ni

Si eshte ajo poema qe kemi mesuar ne lexim. 

Ne 28 nentore ne kembe u ngrit Shqiperia
Dhe Ismail Qemali me gjithe shoket e tia
I tha popullit me goje
-Eshte e juaj Shqiperia

Nga kjo e di 28, c'ne me 29-ten keta?

----------


## THE_BOSS

E dini ju si zgjidhet kjo pune......
.... te marin nje peselekshe e ta hedhin po ra koke eshte 28 po ra pile eshte 29 
pune e marume....
...

----------


## Brari

do bej namin kish thene rucua ne parlament po na e preku berisha 29-ten..
se sa e duan  rucot e PPSH-se 29 nentorin.. e dime tashma..
ne qarkoren e fundit qe i dha ramizi, shef Rucit, ministrit te brendeshem te asaj kohe..  ne vitet 88-90, ishte nje liste me "armiq" qe duheshin mbajtur zap nga sigurim-partia e asaj kohe qe te mos levrinin nga biruc-burg-internimet e te rrezikonin pushtetin qelbanik te vendosur me aq "sakrifica" nga dull ramizet. 
ne ate liste qe u botua ne shtypin pluralist me vone shumica ishin pikerisht ish luftetaret me te shquar te luftes antifashiste.
dhe ruci me zylyf ramizat e tije e kreu detyren. 
i la deri ne oret e fundit ne biruc-bulqiz-spac-belsh-cerrik-gradisht- mocal-kanal-plevice- internime ata te gjore.
ata luftetaret antifashiste qe mbeten gjalle nga epoka despotike dull-ramiziane-ruco zylyftar-jane...muarrem fryme lirisht vec mbas 92-shit  qe solli Azemi me shoket.

keshtu eshte puna e "respektit" per 29 nentorin qe kane mafiozet Ps-iste, ose me mir me thane .. kelyshet me te qelbur te PPSH-se..

----------


## gabriel

... apo t'thuash se kane bere noj lufte keta ja ben hallall. me shume jane marre duke luftu njeri-tjetrin me nda copen e tortes mas lufte..
per mua duhet fillu historia duke verifikuar ato 28 mije deshmoret se nga sa di une nga persona qe jane marre me keto pune nuk dalin as 5 mije te vrare..
per mua me mire 28 nentori le te jete per te dy festat..

----------


## Lunesta

29 le te jete. por edhe 28 te festohet.

----------


## Teddy

mua me vjen keq qe lexoj nga keto mesazhe. Kuptoj qe memoria e shqiptareve eshte e shkurter, perndryshe rikthimi ne pushtet i berishes nuk do te kishte justifikim tjeter, por ti leme menjeane idete politike dhe te mos hedhim ba&#242;lte mbi historin e popullit shqiptar dhe mbi ata qe rrezikuan jeten qofshin ata edhe pak ne numer, por nuk mund te mohojme, te tallemi me jeten e tyre...une nuk mund te qesh kur mendoj qe dy gjysher te mi u kthyen nga studimet nga jashte per te liuftuar duke i dhene keshtu nje shkelm gjithe te ardhmes se tyre...sfidoj kedo nga ata qe tallen me partizanet ne do ta bente nje gje te tille...kur shoh tim gjysh ashtu tani te kerrusur ne moshe te thyer ndersa cdo dimer gishterinjte i fryhen dhe i nxjerrin gjak, po gjak, per shkak te nje semundjeje te marre maleve nuk mund te mos ndihem i indinjuar per cka sapo lexova...natyrisht historia ka treguar qe zakonisht arta qe jane me te intersuarit te fshehin faktet historike jane ata qe nuk kane marre pjese ne to...shpresoj qe kjo mos jete e vertete per shkruesit e meparshem, por qe kane kontribuar edhe gjysherit e tyre ne fitoren e lirise se popullit shqiptar...persa i perket dates 28 o 29 kush ka luftuar thote 29, pse mos te degjojme ata, nga e dine me mire keta ploitikanet e sotem kur nuk ishin as ne bark te nenes, apo historianet e sotem qe jane te gatshem te ndryshojne cdo fakt historik per nje dreke ne nje restorant jo domosdoshmerisht luksoz...i gjithe debati vjen se edhe ish-jugosllavia eshte cliruar me date 29 nentor, por mos harrojme qe eshte cliruar me 1945 e jo 1944 si ne, keshtu ne se deshte dikush qe ka imituar ata me siguri nuk jemi ne ....Rrofshin perjete shqiperia e lire dhe deshmoret e saj

----------


## ArberXYZ

Te jete 29, qe te kemi edhe nje dite me shume pushim...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Eh populli pa drita keta me ket pune akoma. Jane bere dheputetet historiane. Po te ishin makar ku do kishim qene, por jane nje tufe banditash dreqin e morri.

----------


## Brari

ne fakt  PD nuk duhej te krruhej tani me punen e 28 29 -tes..
ka halle tjera populli..
natyrisht veteranet enveriste jan kaluar.. 
bijo bijzat e nipo mbesat e tyre u denden ne miliarda euro dollare ne kto vitet nano edviniste.. dhe  ata nuk mbeten keq  nga keto krizat qe kalon vendi..
ata tmerrohen nga  3 korriku..
3 korriku eshte e kunderta e 29 nentorit..
29 nentori solli diktaturen gjakatare.. solli mathauzenat ne shqiperine e enverit kur europa po i kthente ne muzeume..
29 nentori solli pushkatimin e mijra njerzve mes te cileve dhe te ajkes se luftes nacional clirimtare..
mjafton vetem te thuhet nje fakt..qe shumica derrmuese e komandanteve  e komisareve te cetave te para partizane.. kuadrove kryesore te batalioneve e brigadave partizane.. eproreve me te rendesishem te divizioneve e korparmatave partizane u zhduken ne menyren me genocidale  ..jo nga plumbi italo -jermanit.. fashisto-nazist.. por nga plenumet e KQ te PPSh-se.. nga konferencat e partise e nga te ashtu quajturat "shpartallime te grupeve armiqesore"..

veteranet e mbetur enveriste qe i vene mbrapa enverit te ri e ramizit te ri.. edvin majko blusho klosave.. jane pikerisht ato falangat qe nderseu enveri ne kongres plenumet e ne ato direktivat sekrete  qe si xhelate te eger tu suleshin  heronjve te luftes .. luftetareve idealiste e ti zhdukin me fis e fare.. ne Spac bulqiza e ne Belsh Cerma e qaf bar torrovicat.. e pafund.. jan ata qe me zellin hasnedarian.. e ramizjan e ruco zylyftarian.. ja grine mishin me pinca e me hekur te skuqur neper biruca gjithe  atyre qe aspiruan per nje shqiperi demokratike popullore e progresive..
ata i tmerron 3 korriku.. sikurse i tmerroi 92-shi.. sepse kriminelet kan frike.. 
ata jan makbethe qe sflejne  nga pesha e krimeve dhe i tremben demokracise..
si lakuriqi drites.. 
ata jan funderrinat qe spaten burrerine te tregojne pendesen.. per mijra e mijra krime qe kan kryer me urdher te ramiz enverit ne 50 vite gjakatare..

Saliu duhet ti lejoje te shkojne ta nderojne komandantin e tyre e ta festojne 29-ten e tyre .. qe ti shohim kush jane .. qe populli ti shohe kanibalet qe bene 50 vjetshin gjakatar polpotisto enveristo stalinist..


..

----------


## BlueBaron

Prap 28 - 29 Nentori !!!

Zgjidhje e kesaj do te ishte nje referendum popullor qe t'i vinte vulen. Secila pale e historianeve te mbronte idene e saj dhe t'i mbushte mendjen popullit se ne cilen date iku hitleriani fundit nga Shqipria. Por une do te mendoja qe mes ketyre dy datave te futet dhe data 17 Nentor, data e &#231;lirimit te Tiranes (te pakten kete date njoh deri me sot dhe nuk eshte kundershtuar nga asnje pale) Kryeqytetit te Shqiprise. Nje vend nuk quhet akoma i pushtuar pa rene Kryeqyteti, dhe mendoj se duhet te quhet te pakten i papushtuar kur Kryeqyteti eshte i lire. 
Une do t'i meshoja me shume mendimit te 28 Nentorit pasi ne kete date hyri ne Tirane qeveria e Enver Hoxhes dhe perkon me Festen Kombtare te Pavarsise. Pra data 28 Nentor per mua eshte me idealja.

----------


## Brari

pse cka  17 e 28 - ta me shum se 29-ta..mo kutho..me s para..
Ne 9 maj  festohet  renja e fashizmit ne europe.. por  LIRi  perjetoi vec  Perendimi  mbas kesaj date..sepse lindja me gjith gjysmen gjermane e bashk me ne.. u zhyt ne nje fashizem tjater me nje ndryshim..se fyhrerin e kish gjeorgjian e jo gjerman..

ku ka fest clirimi shqiperia mor cun..

nga kush u clirua?

nga fukaralleku?
nga izolimi?
nga biruc -internim-pushkatimi?
cfar hoqi ..cfar largoi.. nga cfar e shpetoi popoillin shqipotar 17 -ta apo 28 e 29-ta?
ai eksodi vaporro ambasado mal gramozo gomono otrantas vdekje prures andej e ka origjinen..nga 17 28 29-at  e partis punes.. 

ka nje shprese..  qe ndoshta ndoshta.. ne se  EU dhe CIAj eja.. nuk i ndezin driten jeshile falangave te gjeneral edvinit.. (sikurse ja ndezen gjinush ruco dokle ceko mejdanve ne 97-en  e parë..) per nje 97 te pergjakshme te dyte  qe ai po e udheheq mjeshterisht.. qe  3 Korriku  te behet.. FESTA E VERTETE  e Shqiperise..

----------


## BlueBaron

Ne 9 Maj festohet ndarja e botes ne dy kampe i nderum Brar. Secili e feston per qejf te vet. Po Ne &#231;a hajri i pame kampeve. Asnjonit nuk i kerciste per Ne. Biles, kam pershtypjen qe edhe sot nuk i kercet per Ne. 

Mjaft kopjuam &#231;a bejne te tjeret. Le t'a zgjedhim nje dite vete. Referendumi e nda kete pune nje here e mire. Po Ti bej di&#231;ka. Bej nje leter dhe dergoje per daten 3 Korrik. Ndoshta ta marrin parasysh.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

U bënë 15 vite që mbahet gjallë grindja midis njerëzve nëse dita e festës së ç/lirimit do jetë 28 apo 29 Nëndori. Përçarja e grindja shtrihet që nga dy shqiptarë të kudondodhur në botë që diskutojnë për këtë datë e deri tek majat politike të shtetit zyrtar shqiptar. Vetëm fakti që kjo festë qeveritare (Jo kombëtare, Jo e përbashkët, Jo e të gjithëve) sjell vetëm perçarje e grindje dhe aspak bashkim e respekt njerëzor, nënkupton që ajo datë sduhet të festohet. Më poshtë do shtjellohen arësye të tjera pse nuk duhet të ketë një festë tillë. 

Ç'do të thotë nacional-çlirimtare? Domethënë kombi shqiptar i liruar rrënjësisht nga pushtuesit (d.m.th. i çliruar). Por kombi shqiptar nuk mbaron tek Ura e Shirokës në Shkodër?! Duket se rolet e "aktorëve politikanë janë ndarë si më poshtë: ato që quhen më të majtë thonë që nazistët e kaluan urën më 29 Nëntor 1944 në 00:15 të natës/mëngjez; ato që quhen të majtë thonë që e kaluan urën më 28 Nëntor 1944 në 11:45 natën! Kush kaloi urën dhe kush pa kushët?! Dokumentat e dorëzuara nga gjermanët në Ministrinë Mbrojtjes së Shqipërisë zyrtare tregojnë se forcat naziste ishin aty edhe më tej se 29 Nëndori dhe kur ikën në Dhjetor ikën sipas planit të tyre. 

Po ashtu nevojitet të hidhet vështrimi edhe në vendet e tjera të planetit Tokë që u përfshinë në Luftën e II Botërore (jo luftën kombëtare-çlirimtare siç propagandohet akoma në Shqipërinë zyrtare) nëse festojnë apo jo ndonjë ditë të tillë të Çlirimit. Bie fjala, Bashkimi bolshevik Sovjetik humbi 26 milion njerëz në Luftën e Dytë Botërore dhe i takonte atij në rradhë të parë të festonte një festë të tillë; por ai NUK pati apo ka festë të tillë! Egziston dhe festohet nga të gjithë 9 Maji si dita e fitores kundër fashizmit dhe vendet e ndryshme kanë data të ndryshme në përkujtim të atyre që kanë humbur jetën nëpër luftëra; shumë e thjeshtë dhe shumë thjesht. 

Mos festimi i Ditës së ç/lirimit nuk do te thotë që të mos respektohen ato që luftuan për Shqipëri në të gjitha kohërat apo dëshmorët e rënë dhe të plagosurit deri në Vishegrad. Si kudo, për një respekt madhor e qytetar ndaj të Rënëve në luftra egziston një ditë e quajtur Dita e të Rënëve në Luftë. Një gjë e tillë akoma po mungon në Shqipërinë zyrtare. Të rënët ndër luftëra, pavarësisht se në cilin anë kanë qenë, i ka marrë me vete rryma e luftës e cila nuk përcaktohet nga individi; ato kanë qenë njerës me të drejtën natyrore për të jetuar, prandaj edhe duhen përkujtuar. 

Ç'do të thotë pushtues? Përgjigjen e jep historia e shkuar që nga fillimi i 1945: dërgimi jashtë Shqipërisë i pasurive kombëtare, pushtimi i tokave, prishja e raporteve dhe vendndodhjeve shoqërore, rrethimi me tela me gjemba i Shqipërisë, grabitja e pronësive e pasurive të tundshme dhe të patundshme sipas një plani të paramenduar me etapa për zhdukjen e pronësisë private biles edhe në mendjen e njerëzve. Si pasqyrë, këtu përmendet një citim nga Memorandumi famëkeq i akademikut serb Çubriloviç mbajtur më 1937: por më e keqja akoma, është të mësuarit e Shqiptarëve me idetë Europiane perendimore të pronës private..... Pa lënë mënjëanë këtu humbjen e plotë të lirisë, zbatimin mizor të luftës së klasave, persekutimet masive të njerëzve, humbjen e të drejtave, internimet, burgosjet e pushkatimet. 

Smund te jetë festë mbarëkombëtare dhe e përbashkët një festim qeveritar që përmban në vetvete luftën midis shqiptarëve (ka vend këtu për mburrje?!), e cila filloi me tradhëtinë më të madhe kombëtare: prishjen tragjike të Marrëveshjes së Mukjes dhe Kuvendit të Bujanit nën udhëzimin e drejtpërdrejtë të emisarëve komunistë bizantinë që themeluan PKSH?! 

Data 29 Nëntor u bë festë e Shqipërisë zyrtare që të përkonte në të njëjtën ditë me festën ndërkombëtare të Jugosllavisë, e cila e përkujtonte 29 Nëntorin e vitit 1943, datën kur u mbajt në Jajcë Mbledhja II e Këshillit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar të Jugosllavisë (AVNOJ), si datë e shënuar kur u hodhën themelet organizative të shtetit titist barazitist (communist, në anglisht). Vendimet e AVNOJ-it u imituan pas disa muajsh më 24 Maj 1944 në Kongresin e Përmetit. Qëllimisht u propagandua me të madhe kjo datë kundrejt datës së Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë së Vërtetë dhe historia para 8 Nëndor 1941 u venit fare apo u quajt e keqe. 

Smund të festohet një ditë nga e cila rrodhën tradhëtitë ndaj shqiptarëve në ish-kërmën-Jugosllavi (p.sh. çarmatimi shqiptarëve të Kosovës gjate kthimit nga Vishegradi, masakra e Tivarit, etj.) dhe mbyllja e çeshtjes Çame duke i bëri qytetarë të Shqipërisë zyrtare çamët e përzënë nga grekërit. 

Smund të festohet një ditë që shënon fillimin e diktaturës absolute, prishjen e burimeve natyrore, futjen e njerëzve për të banuar nëpër kapanone me kate, prishjen e qyteteve dhe trashëgimisë qytetare, ngirtjen pa të ardhme të ndërtimeve të reja; dhe fillimin e gënjeshtrës (një pesëvjeçar pune ishte një hap drejt parajsës, e cila ishte të paktën 1 km larg), duke filluar me lugët e florinjta më 1945 apo me çekun e bardhë më 1991 me ardhjen në pushtet të komunistëve të rinj. 

Smund të quhet festë një ditë që shënon fillimin e shkatërrimit sistematik të trashëgimisë krijuese, shkollore dhe profesionale shqiptar me nivel botëror. Dhe njëkohesisht fillimin e thellimit tragjik të sëmundjes shoqërore të mendësisë së turmës, të barazisë së domosdoshme (communism, në anglisht) në mëndje, pasojat e së cilës vazhdojnë ta dëmtojnë dhunshëm shoqërinë dhe Shqipërinë edhe pse kanë kaluar 15 vjet nga kthesa. 

Gazeta TIRANA OBSERVER  12-11-2005 

www.tiranaobserver.com

----------


## T.N.T

> U bënë 15 vite që mbahet gjallë grindja midis njerëzve nëse dita e festës së ç/lirimit do jetë 28 apo 29 Nëndori. Përçarja e grindja shtrihet që nga dy shqiptarë të kudondodhur në botë që diskutojnë për këtë datë e deri tek majat politike të shtetit zyrtar shqiptar. Vetëm fakti që kjo festë qeveritare (Jo kombëtare, Jo e përbashkët, Jo e të gjithëve) sjell vetëm perçarje e grindje dhe aspak bashkim e respekt njerëzor, nënkupton që ajo datë sduhet të festohet. Më poshtë do shtjellohen arësye të tjera pse nuk duhet të ketë një festë tillë. 
> 
> Ç'do të thotë nacional-çlirimtare? Domethënë kombi shqiptar i liruar rrënjësisht nga pushtuesit (d.m.th. i çliruar). Por kombi shqiptar nuk mbaron tek Ura e Shirokës në Shkodër?! Duket se rolet e "aktorëve politikanë janë ndarë si më poshtë: ato që quhen më të majtë thonë që nazistët e kaluan urën më 29 Nëntor 1944 në 00:15 të natës/mëngjez; ato që quhen të majtë thonë që e kaluan urën më 28 Nëntor 1944 në 11:45 natën! Kush kaloi urën dhe kush pa kushët?! Dokumentat e dorëzuara nga gjermanët në Ministrinë Mbrojtjes së Shqipërisë zyrtare tregojnë se forcat naziste ishin aty edhe më tej se 29 Nëndori dhe kur ikën në Dhjetor ikën sipas planit të tyre. 
> 
> Po ashtu nevojitet të hidhet vështrimi edhe në vendet e tjera të planetit Tokë që u përfshinë në Luftën e II Botërore (jo luftën kombëtare-çlirimtare siç propagandohet akoma në Shqipërinë zyrtare) nëse festojnë apo jo ndonjë ditë të tillë të Çlirimit. Bie fjala, Bashkimi bolshevik Sovjetik humbi 26 milion njerëz në Luftën e Dytë Botërore dhe i takonte atij në rradhë të parë të festonte një festë të tillë; por ai NUK pati apo ka festë të tillë! Egziston dhe festohet nga të gjithë 9 Maji si dita e fitores kundër fashizmit dhe vendet e ndryshme kanë data të ndryshme në përkujtim të atyre që kanë humbur jetën nëpër luftëra; shumë e thjeshtë dhe shumë thjesht. 
> 
> Mos festimi i Ditës së ç/lirimit nuk do te thotë që të mos respektohen ato që luftuan për Shqipëri në të gjitha kohërat apo dëshmorët e rënë dhe të plagosurit deri në Vishegrad. Si kudo, për një respekt madhor e qytetar ndaj të Rënëve në luftra egziston një ditë e quajtur Dita e të Rënëve në Luftë. Një gjë e tillë akoma po mungon në Shqipërinë zyrtare. Të rënët ndër luftëra, pavarësisht se në cilin anë kanë qenë, i ka marrë me vete rryma e luftës e cila nuk përcaktohet nga individi; ato kanë qenë njerës me të drejtën natyrore për të jetuar, prandaj edhe duhen përkujtuar. 
> 
> Ç'do të thotë pushtues? Përgjigjen e jep historia e shkuar që nga fillimi i 1945: dërgimi jashtë Shqipërisë i pasurive kombëtare, pushtimi i tokave, prishja e raporteve dhe vendndodhjeve shoqërore, rrethimi me tela me gjemba i Shqipërisë, grabitja e pronësive e pasurive të tundshme dhe të patundshme sipas një plani të paramenduar me etapa për zhdukjen e pronësisë private biles edhe në mendjen e njerëzve. Si pasqyrë, këtu përmendet një citim nga Memorandumi famëkeq i akademikut serb Çubriloviç mbajtur më 1937: por më e keqja akoma, është të mësuarit e Shqiptarëve me idetë Europiane perendimore të pronës private..... Pa lënë mënjëanë këtu humbjen e plotë të lirisë, zbatimin mizor të luftës së klasave, persekutimet masive të njerëzve, humbjen e të drejtave, internimet, burgosjet e pushkatimet. 
> ...




Po se mos kane ndonje gje me ca te merren keta politikanet tane  merziten gjithe diten ne zyre te shkretet ...............dhe zihen per nje date ...............le mos te kemi drita ne le mos te kemiuje e rruge vetem daten ta kemi te sakte ...............se pos ishte data e sakte e ke SALEN ne sheshin skenderbej duke luftuar per shqipetaret .........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh pika qe su bie mu ne koke ketyre .........na ben si majmuna ne sy te botes keta lopcare qe votojme per te na integruar............ :djall me brire:

----------

